# Beretta fan page



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Im a huge fan of beretta an created a page on facebook thats just for cool pics and info if yall get some time check it out. Add pics of yours, whatever. Its called Beretta Addict or heres a link. Like the page i ya can.

www.facebook.com/BerettaAddict


----------

